# 58 year old Starbuck's customer foils robbery with a chair....<video>



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 22, 2017)

The dramatic moment a heroic Starbucks customer beat down an armed robber with a chair has been caught on video.

Hero Cregg Jerri, 58, and suspect Ryan Michael Florez, 30, were both stabbed in the struggle for the suspect's knife during a stickup at a Starbucks in Fresno, California on Thursday.

Police said that Florez fled the scene and later claimed to be a victim of the robbery, but was identified as the robber with the help of surveillance video, according to the Fresno Bee.

He was armed with a large knife and replica handgun, according to police.

Hero Starbucks customer thwarts robber armed with a knife | Daily Mail Online

Full Video





News Report


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 22, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> The dramatic moment a heroic Starbucks customer beat down an armed robber with a chair has be8


----------



## Gunz (Jul 22, 2017)

_*GET SOME, OLDER DUDE!!!
*_
He was all over that punk. See? Us older dudes can still tap into the OMS (Old Man Strength). My only critique is that he should've hit him a lot harder with the chair...then he wouldn't have had to wrestle him. Hit him like your trying to kill him. Saves time and energy.
_*
*_


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 22, 2017)

That's awesome!


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 22, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> _*GET SOME, OLDER DUDE!!!
> *_
> He was all over that punk. See? Us older dudes can still tap into the OMS (Old Man Strength). My only critique is that he should've hit him a lot harder with the chair...then he wouldn't have had to wrestle him. Hit him like your trying to kill him. Saves time and energy.



or kick him in the balls Old Man Style.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 22, 2017)

Damn shame he couldn't shoot him because Commiefornia.


----------



## AWP (Jul 22, 2017)

This week Nancy Pelosi will introduce legislation to ban semiautomatic chairs.


----------



## Grunt (Jul 23, 2017)

I am glad to see someone doing something other than simply cower in the corner!

Well done, Sir!


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 23, 2017)

AWP said:


> This week Nancy Pelosi will introduce legislation to ban semiautomatic chairs.



Ban Starbucks. I bet people will riot


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 19, 2017)

*<UPDATE>*

Suspect in Starbucks Armed Robbery Plans to Sue Good Samaritan

Back in July, Fresno Police say 30-year old Ryan Flores used a gun and tried to rob the Starbucks near Herndon Avenue and Highway 99. 58-year old Cregg Jerri stepped in to stop the crime, and the two got into a fight. Both men were hurt, but the Flores family said their son plans on suing Jerri for excessive force.

Flores remains in jail, and faces a felony attempted robbery charge. His mother, Pamela Chimienti, said the family does not condone what he allegedly did, but she said Flores should not have been attacked back the way he was.

The surveillance video went viral. In the video, you can see Jerry enjoying his drink at Starbucks. Suddenly, a man wearing a Transformers mask pulls out a gun, a knife, and a bag, and demands money from the barista. Investigators have identify the suspect as Flores. In the video, Jerri is seen hitting Flores with a chair, and a violent fight ensues.Investigators said Jerri was stabbed in the neck during the struggle, but managed to wrestle away the knife and stab Flores several times.

Chief Jerry Dyer calls Jerri a hero. But Chimienti said her son is a victim too.


----------



## Grunt (Sep 19, 2017)

There is no excessive force claim....

Some people simply shouldn't be able to speak. Her poor thieving son got hurt while breaking the law.

It's embarrassing that this even makes the news.....


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 19, 2017)

Yes, yes... This is all very interesting. But I read the article and after washing down a couple blue pills with a macchiato,  I'd hit both of he-man's daughters like the proverbial barn door in a hurricane (in Virginia, no less), I mean _did you look at them_?


----------



## Dame (Sep 19, 2017)

Idiot woman needs to look up the word condone. They've already condoned it. Suing the guy who stopped him adds insult to injury and makes her an accessory in my book. She's looking to continue the harm done.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 19, 2017)

That video reminds me of what the old guys are doing to the young guys in this year's mod election.


----------



## CDG (Sep 19, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> That video reminds me of what the old guys are doing to the young guys in this year's mod election.



Yeah, well, it's real easy when you all apparently voted for each other 6 times.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 19, 2017)

Everyone at Starbucks that day should counter-sue and add the old lady in for good measures.


----------



## Grunt (Sep 19, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> Everyone at Starbucks that day should counter-sue and add the old lady in for good measures.



I like the way you think....


----------



## CQB (Sep 20, 2017)

That's usually how I react when the barista fucks up my macchiato.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 20, 2017)

CDG said:


> Yeah, well, it's real easy when you all apparently voted for each other 6 times.



Apparently you don't understand how this works.  I voted for _myself_ six times.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 20, 2017)

Apparently the perp is suing because he got stabbed 17 times...


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 20, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> That video reminds me of what the old guys are doing to the young guys in this year's mod election.




You're adding insult to injury, continuing the harm done.

Urinating on your prostrated opponents...


----------



## policemedic (Sep 20, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Apparently the perp is suing because he got stabbed 17 times...



Why did you stab my client 17 times?

Counselor, I stabbed him 17 times because that's when he stopped trying to kill me. I didn't need to stab him 18 times, so I didn't. 

Moving on....


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 20, 2017)

policemedic said:


> Why did you stab my client 17 times?
> 
> Counselor, I stabbed him 17 times because that's when he stopped trying to kill me. I didn't need to stab him 18 times, so I didn't.
> 
> Moving on....


Hate to be the PD defending this guy as his mom just told a TV crew that he's the robber.


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 21, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> That video reminds me of what the old guys are doing to the young guys in this year's mod election.



Perhaps. Looks like this to me


----------

